# Question for those of you who take agility classes



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

I can't speak for others, but when my dog goes (a beginner's class), my son and dog are in the ring alone, while the other dogs wait outside the ring, on leash. When waiting, they are expected to work on other commands. I have yet to see anyone's dog running amuck, but a prerequisite for this class is the passing of the CGC test. I would imagine that mitigates many issues.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

At the agility school I go to, the dogs are crated when they are not running the course, and are put back in the crate as soon as you finish your turn working on the course. We are expected to keep control of our dogs, if they won't walk with us from the crate the starting point, they have to be leashed to walk to the starting point.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

My agility class set up, from puppy class to Masters level is that one dog is out at a time. I believe that is the best way to have it set up, since I don't think dogs should be taught a loose dog might run up to them while they're running a course.

I did briefly add a second agility class at another training facility since they let college students take their classes for free. Their set up was multiple dogs loose at a time or all dogs were leashed inside the ring while another dog ran. I only went to two of these classes before I quit. I hated their class structure. There was an incident where a dog ran up to mine while she was on the dog walk and another while she was on the table. This was also a Novice level class - so I really don't think the owners had very good control of their dogs to start with.

My agility center has the dogs crated when we're not running them and it works well.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

We have our dogs leashed and with us. The class is usually split in two so we can get more done. Switch half way through. If we need to walk the course, we can pit our dogs in a down stay....if they know it.....or walk with you or the instructors will usually hold a dog. There are dogs in the class that don’t listen as well as others so they will run a little. I’m in a “beginner” class. I can’t move up where I am to the next class so I’m currently considering taking a class across town. I don’t know their rules.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

I have been taking classes with my dog for over 5 years now, we are presently in what is considered an advanced class. I have been in both settings(crated or leashed) as a student and an observer at different places. In both settings the dogs were always restrained and never allowed to simply wander. Not having your dog in control either in the ring or waiting area is unfair to your dog and anyone else present for the class. Honestly even in both settings a dog will occasionally get free and be disruptive what matters is that it is immediately corrected. However in the interest of free discussion I want to be clear that my position may be different from most students. In all my years participating in the sport I have never intended even still to participate in competition. I am there for myself and my dog to enjoy the afternoon with focused training and exercise and always prefer that he is available for me to pet and interact with. In our group he is usually at my feet off leash (on leash if needed) resting between runs. When best we do obedience work in place to keep him focused. The bottom line is that if you are working in a group class anytime being wasted by an out of control dog with an uncaring owner is unfair to the entire group. If the instructor is not making this clear you should also be closely evaluating this persons skills as well. I often get asked by people I run into "how often do you train your dog?". I only have one answer "always". Wait time during an agility class is a perfect time to work on a dogs social and behavior skills.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I took agility classes with Slater for about a year, it was outdoors with a chain-link fence around the perimeter of the training field. We would use caribiners (sp???) and hook the dog's leash to the fence when they weren't running. The dogs figured it out quick and even if the handlers were called to the middle of the ring for discussion, the dogs learned to just chill, hooked to the fence. Or, like Slater, play tug with their leash vs. the fence! haha
No, no dogs running loose. Really dangerous.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

In one club I go to there are 3 or 4 classes running at once in a large arena with no fencing. While waiting the dogs are leashed and we stand around the edge of the courses. they would be leashed immediately after a run unless it’s a dog that will stick with the handler. It’s stated on the rules that all handlers need to be aware of their dog even while waiting - so if 2 dogs don’t like each other it is up to both handlers to be aware. No one, instructors or members, think it is acceptable for dogs to run around and up to other dogs but due to the set up on the odd occasion a dog will go visit another class. It’s usually addressed quickly.


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

I've taken agility class at 4 different venues, and they have all been the same. Foundations classes - everyone is working at the same time. Once you are beyond the basics/doig sequences, there is one person working at a time with the other dogs crated in the building (the weather here is too extreme most of the year for car crating, plus some people take too long when they do that and waste people's time).

As for "dogs running amuck" - it depends on the class. We have 3 dogs in an advanced/international class now and there are only our 3 and 3 other dogs who all know each other and get along. So occasionally we will let the dogs visit and hang out but that is more because we all known each other and our dogs know each other.


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

I just wanted to add, if you do not currently take classes I would be sure to shop around and go watch classes at different training centers and pick what works best for you. There is a huge difference depending on the trainer (what are their credentials?), venue (indoor, outdoor, dirt, turf, one ring or more, etc.), what type of agility they focus on (NADAC is especially different), etc.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

NicoleGold said:


> I just wanted to add, if you do not currently take classes I would be sure to shop around and go watch classes at different training centers and pick what works best for you. There is a huge difference depending on the trainer (what are their credentials?), venue (indoor, outdoor, dirt, turf, one ring or more, etc.), what type of agility they focus on (NADAC is especially different), etc.


I do. I've had an argument with a friend about this and wanted to hear how others manage.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

In all the classes thay I have taken, dogs do not run amuck. It is too dangerous and unfair to other classmates.

In between runs, dogs are either leashed or crated. Usually crated if the dog does not have a solid stay since all members of the class are expected to set bars and rearrange things like tunnels as needed. 

My instructors have all explained what the courses are intended to work on before each set of runs and demonstrate the handling as needed, and will walk out to the team on the course as needed for individual instruction.

One exception would be basic / beginner classes where multiple stations are set up but normally each team has a more experienced 'mentor' or instructor working with them and dogs without solid recalls and/or stays are kept on leash.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

At our training school, the dogs that aren't doing the exercises are either leashed or tethered - in other words, always under control. Loose dogs aren't allowed when a dog is working on the course - it's too dangerous. There was an incident locally, a few years ago, where a large dog (husky) got away from its handler during a beginner agility class, chased a small dog (Yorkie) into a tunnel, and inadvertently killed it just by running over it. Our indoor and outdoor training facilities have hooks and clips on the walls and fences so that people can tether their dogs while walking the course, and the groups are composed of no more than four dogs, so that everyone gets plenty of course time.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

It's funny because in my agility courses, it was predominantly herding breeds, and Slater was usually the only non-herding dog. His best friend in class was a mixed breed that basically looked like a black Malinois. They got along great and we would tether them up next to each other. The other dogs were either all intact Aussies, squeamish shelties, or Cattle Dogs (no adjectives needed) which nobody had to be told twice not to be casual with.


----------

